# zu jemandem hingehen



## Malte

Hola a todos,

no estoy segura como puedo traducir "zu jemandem hingehen" al español. 
Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar...

Un ejemplo:
Er ging zu ihr, um mit ihr zu reden.
Se puede decir: 
Va a ella para hablar con ella?
Va con ella para hablar con ella?
Se acerca a ella para hablar con ella?

O simplemente no existe una expresión parecida en español?
Saludos!


----------



## sanoi

Hallo,

was besseres wie:


El se acercaba a ella para hablar con ella 


wüsste ich momentan auch nicht.


Saludos


----------



## kunvla

Se depende. Sin contexto habrá muchas posibilidades para traducir "Er ging zu ihr, um mit ihr zu reden".

Se acercó a ella para hablar con ella.
Fue a la casa de ella para hablar con ella.


Pero también:

Se acercaba a ella para hablar con ella.
Iba a la casa de ella para hablar con ella.


----------



## Malte

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.

El contexto: una chica está en el andén de una estación. Un chico ve a ella, la conoce. Se acerca para hablar con ella.

De las respuestas conluyo que no se puede decir "va a ella" o " va con ella" para decir "se acerca"?


----------



## sanoi

concluyes bien, "el va a ella" no se puede usar para expresar "el se acerca a ella".

"el va con ella" tampoco, en aleman significa "er geht mit ihr" entonces no vale para expresar "el se acerca a ella".


Saludos


----------



## Malte

Muchísimas gracias a todos!


----------

